
Red Hat changes its logo after customers call it 'sinister', 'secretive' - MilnerRoute
https://linux.slashdot.org/story/19/05/10/2315208/red-hat-changes-logo-after-customers-call-it-sinister-secretive
======
johnnycab
On a lighter note, I knew there was a reason when these _shadowmen_ were
literally adorning the red 'hats' at AWS Summit in London couple of days ago,
but not giving it out as SWAG (Something We All Get) at the event - very
sinister indeed!

------
octosphere
The name doesn't inspire confidence either. I always read 'red hat' as some
sort of black hat hacking phrase which connotes something sinister

------
rahuldottech
Even as a kid when I saw the logo on my Uncle's books or DVDs, I always found
it intriguing and interesting. You will be missed, shadow guy.

